# SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Gang,
I was wondering. Are there a lot of people that have scratches in there VW steering wheel logo? I didn't see mine at night when we bought the vehicle. Only sub standard plastic would scratch easily, or someone during prep was a little aggressive. Or am I too anal. It's just annoying in a $43,000 vehicle and you see it every day.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (abn505)*

Mine is perfect (almost one year of ownership) from the very first day and I agree that I wouldn't like to see it scratched. Perhaps in your car the one who prepaired it was a little bit aggresive with the cleaning.


----------



## TregDad (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (abn505)*

ours is scratched, don't know how or when. I got over it. Also over the dents in the aluminum trim, scratches in the door sill covers, spilled fondue broth in the hatch, scuff in the wheel from the rock offroad, foot prints on the back seat, scratch in the paint, scuff on the bumper, the list goes on . . .


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (abn505)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abn505* »_It's just annoying in a $43,000 vehicle and you see it every day.

You think it's annoying in a $43K vehicle? How annoying do you think it would be in a $100K vehicle (a W12 Phaeton)? What annoys me the most is that I put the darn scratch there myself, schlepping something out of the passenger seat.
Sadly, the little disc cannot be ordered by itself, the only way to replace a scratched disc is to replace the whole airbag thing, which is way too expensive. Next time I go to Germany, I'm going to visit the OEM of the airbags, and see if I can buy a dozen of those little round discs from them, before they glue them onto the airbags...








Michael


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (abn505)*

I have 2 scratches in my VW logo from day one. I didn't do it. I was p.o'd at first but after 18 mos, I've gotten used to it...along with other alot of other little annoyances. I have the driver seat peeling in one little spot on the side. I'm fanatical about my interior but I have to live with that too for now. Yes, it's annoying but it's just a car.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (irbrenda)*

bwahahahaha
i have scratches not only on the disc but also the leather.
i had the steering wheel replaced and now it's brand new!
my cruise control button was messed up.... the cruise function turns off automatically.


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (hotdaymnitzbao)*









Hi, 
I did ask the dealer and they told me that it costs $1200 to replace because it's attached to the air bag. VW says they won't do it under warrenty because I didn't report it at delivery, which we bought at 9:00 at night during a snow storm on DEC 18. When I recieved my courtesy call from the sales guy I told him then, that was JAN 4. He told to call service, which I did for three months and they could never get me in. Finally I was able to get in and that was the answer. I am kind of bitter now. The dealer even scratched my bumber and said they didn't do it. 
The scratch is to the primer, around 12" long. They finally said they would air brush it. I just hopes it looks ok. They also messed up putting the muds flaps on. I couldn't open the passenger side door without it hitting the door molding. I guess they have to take the trim off for the front flaps. That is what prompted me to inspect the vehicle real close. So, not only does corporate VW not back there product the dealers flat out don't accept responsibility. 
I use to take my Jetta there for years for all maintenance and they were great. Spent several thousand over that time. Maybe they changed management. This really sucks!!!!!!!!!!! I feel violated!!! Bad taste in my mouth now. I was even thinking of buying my daughter a VW, but I think I will go Toyota. My Toyota dealer is a people company. They really care and listen and don't try and avoid resposibility.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Wearing rings, bracelets, metal watch straps can all accidentally cause those scratches dings in leather tec...
Cy


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (cybulman)*

I know what did it to my seat but the scratches in the VW logo were there when I bought the Egg. I never wear jewelry when I drive for that reason.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (abn505)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abn505* »_ I did ask the dealer and they told me that it costs $1200 to replace because it's attached to the air bag. 

This is partially correct. This is all part of the airbag. Cost on 1stvwparts.com is $941. Retail is $1046.


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (PanEuropean)*

Hey Micheal,
Pick me up a couple and I will gladly pay you. Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (abn505)*

If I do succeed in getting a bag of them, I'll send them out either free or at my direct cost.
Michael


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (PanEuropean)*

Great thanks a good luck getting those, put me on the list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

Hi Boni...that was just a general observation.
Trust all goes well...I read you T-Reg issues...they seem endless.
Cy


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh one more thing... the light colored leather is susceptible to staining and also gets nicks and dings with jeans studs and belt studs.
Cy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (cybulman)*

I have also noticed that the blue dye from new indigo blue jeans tends to rub off on the Sun Beige leather seats. A little bit of Woolite in warm water, and a microfiber cloth does a reasonably good job of getting the dye stain off.
Michael


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Hi, Cy
That's why I still have those ugly seat covers in the front, which I'm always tempted to remove, but the dye from jeans make me keep them on. Seats still look brand new. All my other problems are relatively minor annoyances, nothing major. I've just learned to live with them. Egg has never spent any real time in the shop yet, nothing more than a day or so in 18 months! 


_Modified by irbrenda at 5:53 AM 3-31-2005_


----------



## BCK (Dec 30, 2004)

i have an 04 touareg in perfect condition. and i also have had scratches in my vw logo on the steering wheel since i got it. i thought it was just me. maybe they should have used a different material when they first made that thing!


----------



## That vw guy (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (BCK)*

I still have the plastic over the vw badge on the wheel










_Modified by That vw guy at 2:52 PM 3-31-2005_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (That vw guy)*

looks like i lucked out with the busted cruise button


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_looks like i lucked out with the busted cruise button

Why? The cruise button is separate from the airbag cover.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (That vw guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *That vw guy* »_I still have the plastic over the vw badge on the wheel









_Modified by That vw guy at 2:52 PM 3-31-2005_

I wonder if I have also because I always think there is something there like a cover on the logo, kind of those protective trasparent plastics that sometimes you see on top of metal electronics parts


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I have also noticed that the blue dye from new indigo blue jeans tends to rub off on the Sun Beige leather seats. A little bit of Woolite in warm water, and a microfiber cloth does a reasonably good job of getting the dye stain off.
Michael

That's good to know. I'll have to try that in the wife's Jetta w/ beige leather. Thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Heck, we have a whole THREAD going on how to clean Sun Beige interiors in the Phaeton forum:
Volkswagen Cleaning Instructions for Dealers, VW Recommended Chemicals
Keeping Sun Beige Carpets Clean
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (depiry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *depiry* »_Try some plastic polish on the logo

*NO NO NO NO NO don't do that...* you will wind up with a shiny aluminum disc, with no logo of any kind on it. The VW logo is ink, which is silk-screened or otherwise printed on top of the aluminum disc. If you take any polish to it at all, the ink will come off and it will look wretched - then you really will want to buy a new airbag unit.
Michael


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

oops thought it was plastic.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Maybe they want to put a Porsche sticker on it.








Cy


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Heck, we have a whole THREAD going on how to clean Sun Beige interiors in the Phaeton forum:
Volkswagen Cleaning Instructions for Dealers, VW Recommended Chemicals
Keeping Sun Beige Carpets Clean
Michael

Thanks for the cleaning tips! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (12johnny)*

My dealer scratched my VW logo holding the mount of my wood replacement wheel against it. Because I saw them do it, they had to replace it. 
Stu


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

Mine is scratched too. Oh well.....................


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Try Murphy's oil soap on the leather (Great)
Blue Coral Dri Clean is great stuff for carpet and mats.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (abn505)*

Well guys (and girls), I've got some bad news to report. In an effort to find out how complicated it would be to replace that VW logo in the middle of the steering wheel, I gave the front bumper of a Touareg parked at the local mall a swift kick with a steel toed boot







and then inspected the airbags after they all exploded. As you can see from the pictures below, that little disc is really held on very securely with a rivet, which means it is not possible that we can just pry it off and put a nice new one on in the same place.
Oh well, it was a good idea while it lasted...
Michael
*VW Logo on the Steering Wheel Airbag*








*How the VW Logo on the Steering Wheel Airbag is Attached*


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Why? The cruise button is separate from the airbag cover.

they replaced the whole steering wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that includes the buttons, airbag cover... and maybe the airbag? 
my logo on the steering wheel wasn't scratched tho... so i guess it doesn't really make a difference for me.
btw, nice picture Michael! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: forgot to reply spock's statement.



_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 11:13 AM 4-17-2005_


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Bigtop)*

They replaced my steering wheel a while back with the steering wheel off of the service manager's Touareg because my wheel's heating element was broken.
Unfortunately, the service manager's wheel had a center logo piece that was really scratched up. I was just so glad to have heat working again in my steering wheel that I decided I would just live with the scratches.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (watson007)*

watson, 
There is no reason why they couldn't have given you your own airbag back. The airbag, steering wheel buttons and steering wheel are all separate pieces.


----------



## StevenSH (Apr 18, 2005)

Mine is scratched also. I used Mother's Aluminum polish on it and it seemed to removedt he minor scratches, at least that is how it appeared to me.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Took a large socket 1 3/4" which matched the diameter of the center logo,with an Exacto knife cut a circle of Llumar paint protector and installed it over the logo, great protection against any or all scratches. Marty


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (depiry)*

Thats is a great idea Marty where can I get this llumar protector in such a small quantity ?
Maybe another good solution is to find a clear round label also might work, I will try to find some on Google...



_Modified by touareg007 at 6:14 PM 4-18-2005_


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Got a dealer package from llumar with a small sample I will try to get some more,Marty
The 3M film will also work.


_Modified by depiry at 4:58 PM 4-18-2005_


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

so.. umm.. anyone "fix" the logo??? maybe a good cleaner wax or clay bar???


----------



## StevenSH (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (vickieblack)*

Mine is scratched also. Appaently VW didn't feel it was necessary to put a protective covering over the emblem. I too tried with Mother's Aluminum Polish. To me it seemed to scratch i up more while removing the black VW emblem. Maybe that was a good thing!


----------



## technoir (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
Btw. I'm a little bit confused by Toronto/Switzerland. You must be a "frequent traveller" ;o) 
Have a nice day and enjoy your VW!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (technoir)*

Count me in. Mine is badly scratched. Thought I might try a "brushed" aluminum finish to try and hide the scrtches. Not successful. Wonder if you could spray it with a clear coat. Have to carefully protect the interior from overspray, or remove the wheel.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (technoir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technoir* »_Hi Michael,
Btw. I'm a little bit confused by Toronto/Switzerland. You must be a "frequent traveller"

Yea - too frequent. I had breakfast in Zürich this morning, and I am in Toronto now. I live here and work there.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (abn505)*

Hi gang.
I bought a scratched Touareg airbag off ebay and started playing.
Use a little dab of Dupont #7 white polishing compound. Michael is right, the logo is silk screened over an aluminum disk. The good news is the black areas are recessed - lower than the shiny aluminum VW and the ring. Also, both the VW and the black paint is coated with a thin coat of clear coat. Usually, it's the clear coat that scratched.
If you are careful, you can polish the aluminum VW and avoid the black. Just polish all that clear coat off the logo and avoid the black as much as you can. I used a bit of electrical tape to mask out the black painted areas as I went along. Since the black area is also covered with clear coat, you can rub a little there and still be OK. But covering the black is better.
The scratches all came out. And, yes during my experimentation I did manage to rub some of the black paint pretty thin. I didn't make that mistake the 2nd time - when I polished off the "good" scratched airbag on my Phaeton (same part). 
The last step is to spray on some clear coat when you're done. 


_Modified by Paldi at 6:25 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## tmpfilemgt (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: SCRATCHES IN VW LOGO ON STEERING WHEEL (abn505)*

Well, I have scrathes too , but I just chalk them up to crappy aluminum with no protective coating and normal daily wear and tear. Least of my worries and problems with this trashy car.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

